# Gotta get lean...



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Right, this is my journal to keep track of what I'm doing and to give me a kick up the ass to stay on track...

I'm 29 years old, been training seriously for about 18 months. I'm inpatient and my will power sucks, cider and curry's are my worst enemy but this is the year to get in shape.

My stats are... 200lbs, bf about 18-20%,5'11, I store most of my fat around my torso as you can see below.

Done a test e cycle last year, put on a good amount then tried to diet and lost a fair bit of it.

I'm now on my second cycle.

Weeks 1-5 750 test e (genesis uk)

Weeks 5-15 250 test e, 250 tren e, 500 eq (bsi equitrentest)

Weeks 15-20 500 test e (genesis uk)

50 t3 ed, 0.5mg adex eod.

Diet as of tomorrow will be keto, plan is to get down to about 12% bf.

Training is 4 day split, chest/tri, legs, back/bi, shoulders/trap. 20mins HIIT cardio post workout, 30-40 mins running non training days.



















Any tips, banter, abuse welcome


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

good luck mate and get stuck in, smmer will be here in no time :thumbup1:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers milky


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Best of luck with this one mate :thumb:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Change of plan from keto, I will be doing a carb back loading diet, less than 30g carbs for 10 days to get in to ketosis, then after 10 days PWO meals will pretty much be anything I like within reason, high carb and protein. Non training days will be back to keto...

Today's food

7am: wake up

9am: 150g chicken, 30g chorizo, EVOO, 30g cheddar, 50g broccoli

12pm: 150g salmon, 50g broccoli, EVOO

3pm: same as 9am

6:30pm: 3 egg omelette, 2 rashers lean bacon, EVOO, 50g cheddar

Training back later, PWO will be 50g whey, 20g leucine

2150 cals, 135f, 17c, 255p

Struggling to get fats higher at the mo and not be massively over my usual calories...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck mate


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Easy way to up your fats 

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=259214581

Throw a scoop of chocolate whey isolate in and your laughing, taste like bounty


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi's

Deads

10x70, 10x110, 8x130, 5x130

Wide grip seated row

10x84, 10x91 (x2)

Lat pulldown

10x70 (x3)

T bar row (wide grip)

10x40, 10x60 (x2)

Overhead cable curls

10x20, 10x30, 8x35

Rope cable curls 10x40, 10x45, 8x45

20mins HIIT treadmill


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Sweating like a pig in bed last night, yet I was freezing cold... Tren sides after 3 days???


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders

Hammer strength press

10x50, 10x60, 10x70, 10x70>8x40

Smith military press

10x60 (x3)

Lat raise machine

10x60, 10x60, 9x60>8x40

Rear delt machine

10x56, 10x63, 6x63

Hammer strength shrugs

10x70, 10x90, 10x90, 10x11

30mins HIIT x trainer, 400cals


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cardio tonight, 3.1 miles along the beach in the dark in 28mins.

Down 6lbs since Sunday, loving the keto/t3/equitrentest combo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have been having the odd night sweat mae but think mine is from the clen.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have been having the odd night sweat mae but think mine is from the clen.


Not tried clen mate, deffo got weird night sides though, guessing its the tren as I wake up fine...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Today's food, pretty similar to most days

9am Chicken, chorizo, cheese, EVOO

12pm Salmon, broccoli

3pm Chicken, chorizo, cheese, EVOO

6pm Bacon omelette (3 eggs)

PWO. Whey, leucine

11pm whey, peanut butter, EVOO










Works out 54% fat, 43% protein, 3% carbs.

Ketostix registered at +0.15 after 3 days, does this mean I'm almost into ketosis and to just keep going or not eating enough fats?


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Easy way to up your fats
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=259214581
> 
> Throw a scoop of chocolate whey isolate in and your laughing, taste like bounty


now thats a good idea


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Good look on your journey, man! Subbing this thread, I have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

i notice sleeping problems very fast on tren have it atm  sucks


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Rusky87 said:


> Good look on your journey, man! Subbing this thread, I have a good feeling about this one.


Cheers fella :thumb:

@lxm get involved


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> i notice sleeping problems very fast on tren have it atm  sucks


Seems I do too mate, seemed to be ok last night but Tuesday was a bit sweaty :thumbdown:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

In! :cool2:

Really intrested to see how you get on (the keto + gear) as hopefully I will be doing similar in a year or so time.. (without the gear  )

So your goals to reduce fat and increase lean body mass here ? rather than an extreme cut ?



> Ketostix registered at +0.15 after 3 days, does this mean I'm almost into ketosis and to just keep going or not eating enough fats?


160g of fats is a good number, but maybe try and increase your fats to 60% Looking at your macros im guessing you want to keep protien fairly high too, so might need a bit of a juggle to make macros fit in perfectly.

After 3 days im not always in keto... Previously Ive been 'light' on the sticks for a couple of weeks, but know im deep into keto because of the bloody/metalic taste in mouth and strong urine smell.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

im in same boat as u atm 5ft10 211/215lbs on tren+test atm about to slowly start in to a cut after few more weeks, the sleeping is so messed up 8pm-11:59pm really sleepy, soon as i try go sleep boom head just randomly feels like its on fire subsides then comes back just as i get comfy! worth it tho when it starts giving u the good sides


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> im in same boat as u atm 5ft10 211/215lbs on tren+test atm about to slowly start in to a cut after few more weeks, the sleeping is so messed up 8pm-11:59pm really sleepy, soon as i try go sleep boom head just randomly feels like its on fire subsides then comes back just as i get comfy! worth it tho when it starts giving u the good sides


I'm fine until the middle of the night when I randomly wake up covered in sweat, but shivering... Can't wait for the "good sides"


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri

DB press

10x22, 10x26 (x3)

Hammer strength bench

10x50, 10x60, 8x70

Incline press machine

10x77, 10x84 (x2)

Pec deck

10x70, 10x84 (x2)

Tricep pushdown superset with bench dips

10x70 / 10 dips

10x80 / 10 dips

8x80 / 10 dips


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dinner...










10oz rump steak, caked in garlic butter and crime fraiche and green beans


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Couldnt come having sex with the wife earlier, Does tren effect this or was I just "not in the mood"?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Tbh I'm a bit worried, I can handle night sweats and the aggression, but id like to be able to come when I'm horny...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs & abs

Squats

20x20, 15x60, 10x100, 10x100>10x60

Leg press

10x150, 10x190, 10x230

Leg extension

10x119 (x3)

Hamstring curls

10x50, 10x60, 7x65

Donkey raises

20x120, 20x150, 20x160

Standing calf raise superset with seated (to failure)

32x124 / 20x80

25x133 / 18x90

20x142 / 18x90

Ab machine

10x60 (x3)

Crunches

25 (x4)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Had my 2nd jab friday night, seem to have a shortness of breath today, nothing major or struggling to breathe, just a bit tighter than usual.

Im not worried as I know its a side of tren, but will this get worse the more it builds up in me or will I get used to it?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Deads

10x70, 10x110, 6x130, 4x140

DB row

10x38 (x3)

Straight arm pulldown

10x50, 10x60, 9x65

Seated row

8x91, 10x84 (x2)

Lat pulldown

10x63 (x2), 8x70>8x49

Seated bicep curls superset with hammer curls

20x15 / 10x11

18x15 / 10x11

18x15 / 8x11

One arm preacher curl machine

10x15, 10x20, 8x20


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Today's food

Chicken, chorizo, EVOO and cheddar

Salmon & broccoli

Chicken, chorizo, EVOO and cheddar

50g when, 10g leucine (PWO)

50g whey, 50g peanut butter










Need to up fats more and lower protein...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri (6am)

Bench

10x40, 10x80 (x2), 7x80>10x40

Hammer strength bench (tut)

5,4,3x20

5,4,3,2,1x15 (x2)

Incline press machine

10x70 (x2), 10x77

Incline DB flys

10x18, 10x20, 8x22

Pec deck

10x77 (x2), 10x84

Skullcrushers supersetted with close grip bench

10x30 / 10x30

10x35 / 8x35

10x35 / 6x35

Tricep pushdown a supersetted with bench dips

10x70 / 10 dips

10x75 / 10 dips

8x75 / 10 dips


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Little cycle update, 3 weeks in and the tren is taking effect.

Looking loads leaner around the waist, maintaining strength (gaining a little maybe) whilst on a 2200 calorie keto diet.

Weight is down 12lbs since Xmas so thats good.

Had a few sweaty nights sleep, nothing dramatic. Worst side for me is constantly having a slightly tighter chest. More uncomfortable than painful.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Tonight's dinner...










200g prime Scottish rump


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Enjoy it mate!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am legs

Squats

10x20, 10x70, 10x110, 8x120>10x70

Leg press

12x190, 12x220, 10x260

Leg extension (2 sec pause at top)

10x84 (x2), 10x91

SLDL

10x60, 10x80, 8x80 (lost grip)

Donkey raises

30x140, 24x160, 20x180

Calf raise machine

20x133, 20x142, 20x151

15 min warm down on bike


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

lxm said:


> Enjoy it mate!


Oh I did mate, green beans and garlic butter!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders

Smith military press

10x30, 10x60, 10x80, 9x80>8x50

Shoulder press machine

10x50, 10x60, 10x70>8x40

Lat raise machine

10x50, 10x60 (x2)

Front raises (EZ bar)

10x20, 10x30 (x3)

Rear delt machine

10x42, 10x49 (x2)

Shrug machine

10x110, 10x130, 20x80

15mins HIIT xtrainer


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am back (no deads as my legs are stil fcuked from Wednesday...

Wide chins (3/4 reps until I can do a proper one)

6,5,5

Lat pulldown

10x70, 10x77, 8x84

Seated row

10x84, 10x91, 8x91

Straight arm pulldown

10x60 (x3)

BOR

10x40, 10x60, 8x80

Preacher curl machine

10x35 (x2), 8x35>10x20

Seated bicep curl supersetted with seated hammer curls

20x15 / 10x11 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & Tri

Bench

10x60, 10x80, 10x80, 8x80>10x40

Hammer strength bench

10x25, 10x35, 8x35

Incline press machine

10x77, 10x84, 8x84

DB Flys

10x16, 10x18, 10x22

Pec Deck

10x84 (x3)

Tri pushdown

10x80 (x3)

Rope pushdown

10x40 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulder

DB press

10x14 10x22, 10x24, 8x26

Smith military press

10x70, 10x70, 10x70>20x30

Shoulder press machine(no rest)

6x50, 5x40, 5x30

Front raise (EZ bar) supersetted with seats side raises

10x30 / 10x12

10x30 / 10x12

10x30 / 8x12

Rear delt machine

10x49, 10x57, 6x63>10x42 (5 second negative)

Machine shrugs

20x80, 15x120, 12x120

Trap bar shrugs

20x60, 20x100 (x2)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri

DB press

10x22, 10x28, 10x32, 8x32 (x2)

Hammer strength bench

10x35, 10x35, 8x35>5x20

Incline press machine

10x70, 10x77, 8x84

Cable crossovers (high to low)

10x30, 10x35 (x2)

Tricep pushdown

10x70 (x3)

Dips

10,8,8

20min HIIT Xtrainer


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Good numbers B no messin about in and out .


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs & abs

Squats

10x20, 10x100, 7x120, 6x120>20x60

Leg extension (2sec pause at top)

10x77, 10x91, 10x98, 8x105>10x63

Hamstring curl

10x60, 10x65, 8x65>10x40

Calf raises (to failure)

26x133, 18x142, 14x151

Incline sit ups

20x10, 20x15 (x2)

Crunches

25 (x4)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Edit, double post


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Keep forgetting to update...

Chest & tri tonight

Bench

10x20, 10x60, 10x80, 8x90, 5x100>10x50

Hammer strength press

10x70, 8x70, 7x70>5x40

Incline press machine

10x84 (x3)

Pec deck

10x84 (x3)

Dips

10,10, 8

Tri pushdown superset with rope pushdown

10x70 / 10x40

8x70 / 10x40

8x70 / 8x40


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Today's food

150g Chicken, chorizo, cheese, EVOO, broccoli

200g salmon, broccoli

150g chicken, chorizo, cheese, EVOO, broccoli

PWO shake (50g whey, 10g leucine)

3 egg bacon omelette

2350 cals, 140f, 300p, 20c


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate you missed the best thing post workout, the cocopop roks !


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> Mate you missed the best thing post workout, the cocopop roks !


Not tried that mate, im trying to keep carbs below 30g... I bet cocopops are pretty high?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ben_Dover said:


> Not tried that mate, im trying to keep carbs below 30g... I bet cocopops are pretty high?


I dont care, the boss tells me l can have them then l aint argueing :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> I dont care, the boss tells me l can have them then l aint argueing :lol:


You lucky bugger! :thumb:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

In!

Looking forward to seeing how you get on with keto, a calorie defecit, and AAS. Hoping for some LBM gains?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> In!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how you get on with keto, a calorie defecit, and AAS. Hoping for some LBM gains?


Cheers mate, diets not been great lately had some home stuff going on! Back on it tomorrow with loads more cv


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Wide chins

7,5,5 (3 negatives)

Wide grip Seated row

10x84, 12x70 (dropped weight to squeeze at top)

Straight arm pulldown

10x50, 10x60, 8x60

DB row

10x38 (x3)

EZ curls supersetted with seated hammer curls

10x30 / 10x12 (x3)

One arm preacher curl machine

15x15, 10x20


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs

Squats

10x20, 10x60, 10x100, 10x100>15x60

Leg press

10x170, 10x220, 10x240

Leg extension (pause at top)

10x91, 10x98, 10x112>8x77>6x47

Hamstring curl

10x55, 10x60 (x2)

Toe press (full stack)

188x20 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri (6am)

Bench

10x20, 10x70, 8x90, 6x90>10x50

Hammer strength bench

6x35, 8x30, 10x25

Incline press machine

10x77 (x3)

Incline DB flys

10x18, 10x20, 8x22

Skull rushers superset with CG bench (EZ bar)

10x25 / 10x25

10x30 / 10x30 (x2)

Tricep pushdown superset with bench dips

10x70 / 10 (x2)

8x70 / 10

Strength down a bit but was on an empty stomach so not too bothered.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders, changed things up today with loads of dropsets. Definitely feel alot more pumped...

DB press triple drop sets (26kg, 18kg, 12kg)

10>8>8

8>6>6

6>5>5

Shoulder press machine

10x50>10x25 (x2)

8x50>10x30

Lat raise machine

8x60, 10x55, 8x55>8x40>10x30

Rear delt machine

10x42, 10x49, 6x56

Face pulls

10x40, 10x45, 10x50


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Wide chins

7,5,4

Rack pulls (first time doing these)

10x60, 8x100, 6x140, 3x160

Seated row

10x70, 10x77 (x2)

DB row

10x38 (x2), 8x40

Lat pulldown (slow negs)

10x63, 10x70, 8x77

Bicep curls supersetted with hammer curls

20x16 > 10x13 (x3)

One arm preacher curl machine

10x20, 8x20, 8x15


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs

Squats

10x60, 10x80, 10x100, 6x12>20x60

Leg press

10x190, 10x230, 10x260

Leg extension

10x119(stack) (x2), 8x119>8z77>6x49

SLDL

10x70, 8x90, 7x90

Calf raises (pause at top)

20x142, 20x160, 20x178 (stack)

Toe press 20x183 (stack+5) x3)

10min bike warm down


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri (6am)

Incline DB press

10x15, 10x28, 10x30, 10x32

Hammer strength press

10x25, 10x30 (x2)

Incline press machine

10x77, 10x84, 10x91

Incline DB flys

10x18, 10x20, 9x20

Giant set (skull crushers, CG bench, dips)

10x30 / 10x30 / 10

10x30 / 6x30 / 8

10x25 / 10x25 / 10

V bar pushdown superset with overhead rope

10x60 / 10x40 (x3)

20 mins HIIT xtrainer


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

tat says joshua right?


----------



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

Any updated pics of progress??


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Ragingagain said:


> tat says joshua right?


It does yes, my eldest boy


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Bigfoot1985 said:


> Any updated pics of progress??


Not yet, diet has been a bit slack of late... Few more weeks and I'll get them up!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi from this morning

Deads

5x70, 5x110, 5x150, 2x170 (pb)

Wide chins

5,4,4

Seated row (wide grip)

10x70, 10x77, 10x84

DB row

10x40>10x26 (x3)

One arm preacher curl machine

10x20, 8x25, 6x25>8x15

Rope cable curls

10x35, 10x40 (x2)

Bicep curls

10x14, 10x16 (x2)

Video of me hitting PB...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice deadlifting!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers Tom, more in the tank for sure!


----------

